# Looking for Printer?



## Mary H (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Canon iP1700 hooked up to my airport.
Until yesterday I had no problems. We have three computers that share the printer and yesterday the other two computers were printing without a problem.
This morning, I attempted to print. Nothing happens. When I check the printer queue the computer is looking for the printer. The printer is showing 'in use' unless I cancel the print job then the printer is 'idle'.
I have turned off everyting and restarted them but to no avail. There are no incomplete print jobs on the other computers.
I can print if I am connected directly to the printer.
What do I do next to correct this problem?
I have an iMac 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Thanks, Mary


----------



## gsahli (Sep 14, 2007)

In Printer Setup, try "Reset Printing System," a menu choice. Then restart your computer, then re-Add the printer in Printer Setup.


----------



## Mary H (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, it didn't work but at least it got me going in the right direction.

I had to unplug, not just turn off the AirPort. Unplug the USB printer cable and then turn everything back on again. Then I was able to add the new printer.


----------



## sallybuckley (Nov 1, 2007)

That is exactly what happened to me.... everything had been working just fine and then in the past two weeks it can't find the printer.  Mine is plugged up via airport express and in my printer set up, mac "sees" the printer and can load the drivers (I've already taken the step to reset the printing syetm) ... again and again!! I've also just plugged it straight into my MacBook Pro and it "Sees" the printer, drivers and all, b ut when I print I get the same message :Looking for printer..." Argghhhh!  I called Apple and they did nothing at all (after 45 minutes on the phone with theM). They redid exactly what I did and then said "call Epson." What???!!!!! It had been working fine for over a year...what happened???


----------



## thosecars82 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am having the same problem to print through ethernet cable from mac os x 10.6.6 to hp3600n. However I can print successfully through usb cable.

Why do i get the "Looking for printer..." message whenever I try to print through the ethernet cable?
Thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2011)

thosecars82 said:


> I am having the same problem to print through ethernet cable from mac os x 10.6.6 to hp3600n. However I can print successfully through usb cable.
> 
> Why do i get the "Looking for printer..." message whenever I try to print through the ethernet cable?
> Thanks



Plus did you get into that printer (or from it's front panel) and set it up to get of assign it an IP? Did you setup in the System Preferences->Print & Fax, + button an add an IP printer?


----------



## thosecars82 (Feb 11, 2011)

Satcomer said:


> Plus did you get into that printer (or from it's front panel) and set it up to get of assign it an IP? Did you setup in the System Preferences->Print & Fax, + button an add an IP printer?



Hello
Thanks
In my case, this is already solved.
The problem was that I was using a printer that had been set with another LAN IP. I just had to add a new printer in the System Preferences-Fax and printers
I add this new printer by using the current LAN IP  of the HP3600n that I saw by printing the config page of this printer. I could print this page by using the corresponding keypad in the printer.

Thanks


----------

